# Why Cant Normal Car Shampoo Be Used Like ONR?



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

Ive been wondering why cant a normal car shampoo be used as the same way onr is used. So by cleaning the car panel by panel and drying before you move on? Also my car seems to get really dusty, its still clean but just dusty, what is the best way to remove it? Could i just mix some car shampoo and water in a spray bottle and spray and wipe around the whole car?


----------



## Nath (Jun 20, 2010)

waqasr said:


> Ive been wondering why cant a normal car shampoo be used as the same way onr is used. So by cleaning the car panel by panel and drying before you move on? Also my car seems to get really dusty, its still clean but just dusty, what is the best way to remove it? Could i just mix some car shampoo and water in a spray bottle and spray and wipe around the whole car?


I think the main reason would be that normal shampoo needs to be rinsed off. You would end up re-wetting parts of the car you have already cleaned and dried. Also As normal shampoos don't have the same active surfactants as ONR it would take forever for a pre-spray of shampoo to safely lift the dirt away from the bodywork, before washing off. In fact i would hazard a guess that the shampoo would dry out well before it has lifted the dirt - thats why most people pre-wash before using standard shampoos.


----------



## Nath (Jun 20, 2010)

Shampoo in a spray bottle with water would streak like hell to start with - i really does need rinsing off afterwards. For a very light dusting on your car you could get away with using a quick detailer spray.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

waqasr said:


> I've been wondering why cant a normal car shampoo be used as the same way onr is used. So by cleaning the car panel by panel and drying before you move on?


It's horses for courses - an ordinary shampoo is not designed to work in the
same way as ONR, mostly in the way that it gets into and under the dirt to
encapsulate it in polymers.


waqasr said:


> Also my car seems to get really dusty, its still clean but just dusty, what is the best way to remove it? Could i just mix some car shampoo and water in a spray bottle and spray and wipe around the whole car?


Almost the same answer as above. When ONR is designed to work like this and
ordinary shampoos aren't, and it works out so cheaply as a dust-removing QD, 
why bother questioning it?

The answer to both is really another question - why seek alternatives when
you have something that's so good at what it's designed to do?

Regards,
Steve


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

Thanks for the replies guys...I was just curious tbh...and the fact that ive got a 5lt tub of simoniz wash and wax shampoo!


----------

